# Meet Javelin!



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations, he is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing your adventure - looking forward to gotcha day right along with you!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay! He looks wonderful! Deja vu with a little boy SPOO. It must be hard to be parted until July, but definately worth the wait. Howdy Javelin!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations! i want to know if lily and peeves had any suspicions when you both came home smelling of puppies.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations!! He is such a cutie. Can't wait for July 10 !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And now I see what you mean - he is already way bigger than Timi!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

patk, yes, we got quite the olfactory going over when we got home last night. I wish I had thought to take a blanket or something to rub on him to let them get used to his scent over the next few weeks.

Tiny Poodles, I think he already weighs over 6 pounds since he is very close in size to the biggest boy who is well over 6 pounds as of Thursday night.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations! I love Javelin as a name. Fits with your active lifestyle and plans for Javelin's future.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MiniPoo thanks for the thumbs up on his name. I had a really hard time deciding what to call him. I wanted a "J" name as a remembrance for a wonderful Maine **** cat named Jackie (Lily is in memory of a black persian named Olivia). I initially thought of Jake, but a friend has a dog named Jake. After many ideas floated out there, BF came up with Javelin. Since Lily has had such struggles with go outs in utility he thought of Javelin since they fly straight and far. Then I was worried Javelin wouldn't feel right on him, but I was very happy with how it clicked once we decided he was the one.

Thirteen days to go!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So excited for you Catherine and Bf. Not sure Lily will be! Love the name also.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh how exciting! He is gorgeous and Javelin suits him perfectly.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Great name, great pup! 

How exciting!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Your BF is a very creative name picker - love it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats! Perfect name!!! It's going to be so much fun reading about how Lily and Peeves react to their new little bro!!!!!! I wonder which one will be the one to 'show him the ropes' ? LOL!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes BF is a creative name giver. His previous GSDs were Lomax and Becks. Peeves real name is Quagmire vom Blizen Haus.

We are forging very careful plans for the introductions. I am hopeful it will be good since Lily really loves puppies and Peeves likes little dogs generally. They are used to my mom's mpoo as an extended guest too. I don't doubt that there will be some times where Lily thinks about Javelin as I did about my own baby brother sometimes..."you guys need to take him back mom and dad!"


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

How Very exciting for you all. He is perfectly LOVELY.....and he is coming home to you on my Iris' 13th Birthday. A day to celebrate for sure.

Can hardly wait tohear your adventures in raising him and of course to see many pictures along the way.

Yaaaay, for you!

Viking Queen and Iris


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

What a beauty! And I agree with everyone else--his name is perfect.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations. I am sure that Lily will be very happy once she realizes that little Javelin will be her minion.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG! Adorable! I am having puppy fever so bad right now and all these puppy posts are not helping! Lol.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed you are probably right about that minion role for the baby dog! She treats Peeves like a servant quite often. One of the things she hears a lot around the house is leave him alone.

poodlecrazy#1 you are right about how infectious puppy fever can be. I have had it incubating for at least two years. In the long run though it is really important to make good and reasoned decisions about adding a new furry family member. The right timing and knowing the animals that are already part of your family and how they will feel about a new puppy, kitten, etc. are all important to being successful.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

He's beautiful!! Mark and Delana are such lovely, knowledgable people with such well socialized dogs and puppies. I have no doubt this is the perfect puppy for you....enjoy! As an added bonus, they are both phenomenal groomers, the puppy will come to you with a perfect cut


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> He's beautiful!! Mark and Delana are such lovely, knowledgable people with such well socialized dogs and puppies. I have no doubt this is the perfect puppy for you....enjoy! As an added bonus, they are both phenomenal groomers, the puppy will come to you with a perfect cut



Mark and Delana are absolutely fabulous, you are so right about that. I feel like I have known her for a long time. We both said something to that effect when I was there with her and the pups myself on Monday. Mark was home when we went on Friday. It was very comfortable for both me and BF to hang out with them.

The puppies have already been groomed and they've been nice and clean and fluffy both times I've been there. 

We've talked lots along the way about Lily and Peeves, our household, performance sports and all sorts of other issues along the way, so although I think it would have been hard to make a bad choice I feel very comfortable that we made a good pick.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh,What a perfect puppy! can't wait to meet him,though I guess it will be awhile! (strangely,"Jake" popped into my head from seemingly nowhere yesterday,though a friend just lost a GS named Jake so maybe not so strange. Javelin is a wonderful name!) 

I am so envious!

Martha and Che,the whippet on PoodleForum who is NOT so envious


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Martha, your poodle gotcha day will come! I suppose Javelin might be ready to fake his way through rally novice at SOTC in January.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Alright, so this isn't a picture but it is a link to a video of the pups when they were about 3 weeks old. I don't think I ever got around to posting it earlier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlwwP9UoQ74


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Woo hoo!!!! Hi there Javelin!!!!

Oh Catherine, he is absolutely adorable!! I'm so excited for you :biggrin:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Very cute! You're going to have lots of fun!

--Q


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think it will be quite the adventure with lots of fun (and some aggravating) moments along the way. Hoping for more fun than anything! He is cute and I suppose I will be longing for him as a baby before too long too.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I think it will be quite the adventure with lots of fun (and some aggravating) moments along the way. Hoping for more fun than anything! He is cute and I suppose I will be longing for him as a baby before too long too.



Trust me, it is more exhausting than you remember from the last time, but you are correct - at 17 months Timi is already a settled lovely dog, and I am craving the puppy chaos again.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What a darling! Congratulations and have lots of fun! Love the name..how did you decide on it?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BF picked that name. The concept is for him to have great go outs when we get to utility obedience (something Lily struggles with) since a well thrown Javelin flies straight and far. I was really wanting a J name as a remembrance for a well loved cat.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a great name with great rationale, and I doubt there will be confusion at the competitions with any dogs having the same name! :lol:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh for sure, in all the agility and obedience trials I've been to I've never heard a steward yelling for Javelin to get to the line!


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

So cute. He reminds me a LOT of Max. Same impish gleam in his eye . Congratulations!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Alisa here is Javelin's 52 weeks of thread. There are more recent pics of him there. http://www.poodleforum.com/35-52-weeks-your-poodle/161634-52-weeks-javelin.html


----------



## Ollie's Momma (Nov 25, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> BF and I went to see the puppies and make a pick yesterday. It was wildly hard to decide, but with some guidance from the breeder (who particularly helped eliminate one who probably could have been too feisty to be happy for a Lily brother) and a series of votes by BF and myself we chose the blue collar boy as our winner.
> 
> Here he is! Gotcha day is July 10th.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Cathy! I got to see Javelin! Can't wait to meet him! :cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So Ollie's Momma, isn't he the best, now that you've seen him up close and personal? Now we just have to convince Lily to be happy and not just tolerant of having him around. I think after everyone leaves at the end of novice next week I may toss some balls around for them on the floor at the club to see if having them play someplace "neutral" does the trick!


----------



## DancingBay (Sep 6, 2014)

It took Scruffy over a month to finally start playing with Max. Scruffy is a SharPei/Alaskan Malmute cross and is about 24" tall and about 55lbs of solid muscle. I got Max on May 15th when he was 10 weeks old and about 15 lbs. It took until about the time Max got to be in the 25 ish pound range and almost as tall as Scruffy before Scruffy felt comfortable playing. Scruffy is about 8 years old and Max is now 21 weeks. I'm not so sure that he wasn't afraid of hurting Max when he was really little. 

I think it will just take a little time before she decides that Javelin is worthy of her playing with him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Nope she's not afraid of hurting him. He weighs almost half what she does. He is annoying the heck out of her. She will decide to love him, like him, tolerate or hate him on her own terms. There isn't much I can do to shape how she feels about this other than to manage how he acts around both the big dogs when he gets worked up. Lily and Peeves needs come first. It is their family and Javelin has to learn how to fit into it. He is a smart puppy, but needs to learn his dog to dog social skills for his new family.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition! What a lovely baby! May you have many happy, healthy, rewarding years together!


----------



## the big E (Jul 5, 2014)

Beautiful puppy and great name!!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

In time I am really hopeful Lily continues to warm to your most handsome new big little puppy guy . He and his sister are really beautiful!


----------

